# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Roofed pergola ideas

## Deathgod

Hey guys 
thinking of covering this area with a roofed pergola.
was looking at vergola and similar but it's way too expensive.
any ideas on what will look classy but not too expensive.       
<a href='http://i.imgur.com/Cx0IW9L' title=''><img src='http://i.imgur.com/Cx0IW9L.jpg' alt='' title='Hosted by imgur.com' /></a>

----------


## notvery

what sort of price is vergola and for how big an area is it?  
as far as classy is concerned i cant help. i guess you would want something that lets the light in tho

----------


## Deathgod

> what sort of price is vergola and for how big an area is it?  
> as far as classy is concerned i cant help. i guess you would want something that lets the light in tho

  
Vergola was around $750-$1200 p sq M 
waterproof and a bit of  light in, but also want to hide neighbours

----------


## OBBob

Could you do a solid roof pergola with some roof windows made of that flat twin layer perspex? Someone did one on here recently, which looked really good.

----------

